# UP Caboose



## Mutley (Dec 20, 2012)

Could anyone please advise on the most appropriate livery for a Union Pacific CA-1 caboose, at the rear of a train of yellow PFE reefers being hauled by a Big Boy in, say 1947 or thereabouts? Many thanks, Geoff.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Geoff, 
In one book that I have, it shows a photo of a later CA-3 and says "On July 7, 1947 ...the photographers notes indicated that it was the first caboose to be painted yellow." 
Then on another page "The CA-4s were repainted yellow as were the other cabooses on the UP starting in the summer of 1947 and continuing until the end of 1948." 
SO... I read this that if you are in the first half of 1947, then it should be "Synthetic Red", but from mid year until the end of 1948, then red OR yellow, but from 1949 ONLY yellow. 
Of course another question is, that as soon as the steel cabooses came along, did they keep using the wood ones? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Geoff, 
I meant to add, "welcome to MLS". 
I think that with the combined knowledge of the members here, you 'should' find answers to your questions. 
Or, maybe get even more confused with conflicting points of view. 
Cheers, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Accucraft produced a brass CA1 in 1:32 scale a few years ago.

 http://www.accucraft.de/Produ...B-00GB.jpg

cheers...gary


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

For those of us that don't know what a CA-3 or CA-4 caboose is, can you post pics, please? 

How do they compare to the CA-1 Gary posted the link to?


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

i'm pretty sure the CA-1 was the only wood UP caboose, at least in the CA class.
they may have inherited others.

not sure how to distinguish other classes (there were quite a few) since after i found out that the CA-1 would be appropriate behind late steam (Challenger, Big Boy, etc), i stopped my research.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Geoff and Randy

I just did a Google search for Union Pacific Caboose and came up with this site. It should answer all your questions.

UP cabooses


Chuck


edit:

I just realized that there are no pictures, only descriptions of the UP cabeese.

Here is a site with pictures, numbers and classes.

The south end of north bound freight trains (UP)


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I spent some time looking though that page.


----------



## Mutley (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you, David, for your welcome, and to everyone for your comments. The UtahRails.net site is indeed a mine of useful, well written information, and confirms all the facts presented by David. Having considered the evidence, I am going for the yellow option! Car no 2596 wasn't finally retired until the 1960s. apparantly, so covers a useful period from 1947 ish. Geoff.


----------



## aopagary (Jun 30, 2008)

Posted By Mutley on 08 May 2013 01:47 AM 
.... The UtahRails.net site is indeed a mine of useful, well written information, ...
totaling up the number of wrecked or burned CA-1's, ...40 out of 175! ...*yikes* ... wonder how many conductors were on board at the time.


----------

